# "I'm growing lots"



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Our sweet little dove visitor is doing great.
She wanted to show everyone how much she has grown in two weeks.  

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That baby has grown lots..........but that pic on June 4th is just TOO adorable.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

She is so pretty and delicate...and what a long beak she has!

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Cindy,

Wow, she sure has grown by leaps and bounds, thanks to your wonderful nurturing care.  

Is it just the picture, or has her beak grown too?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

What a dear little dovey she is!

Does she get flighty and nervous, Cindy, like some of the collared doves do when they grow up?

John


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well I guess she's grown! BIG difference! That dove is livin' the life of Riley! She may NEVER want to leave! LOL

Nice going, Cindy, you sure do doves well!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oh, isn't she dovely?

Pidgey


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cindy, 

She looks great, just another blossoming beauty Thanks for the updated picture. Do you know how the inca dove is doing...have you been able to spot her around?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cindy, I know you're so proud of her. What a cutie. The baby picture is one of my favorites.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

cyro51 said:


> She is so pretty and delicate...and *what a long beak she has*!
> 
> Cynthia


Hi Cynthia,
Yes, they do have long beaks. I just looked at the picture again & from the angle I took it she look like Pinocchio.  
It's interesting, when Kim brought her over her beak resembled a baby pigeon's beak. 

*"Does she get flighty and nervous, Cindy, like some of the collared doves do when they grow up?"*
No, she doesn't John. In fact, I'm concerned she is getting too friendly even though I'm not babying her. Honest! 

*"Do you know how the inca dove is doing...have you been able to spot her around?"*
I haven't Brad. But I'm really confident she's among the other Inca Doves. I've counted as many as 8 eating in the morning & a few spend the day in the yard. I'm sure she's one of them.  

I'm finding it's so much fun watching this little one grow. The adults have a black line on each side of their neck, a beautiful *blue* ring around their eyes & their wings have such a unique pattern. 
This baby is beginning to get the black line. I'm anxious to see the blue begin to form around her eyes. 

The baby picture is one of my favorites as well.  

Cindy


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

She's a sweety that's fure sure. Good job raising her.



> I'm concerned she is getting too friendly even though I'm not babying her. Honest!


Cindy,
When your on the computer, where is Chuck? LOL!  Just kidding...

So, what is the brand name of that dove?  

Thank You for the picture update.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

* *"I'm concerned she is getting too friendly even though I'm not babying her. Honest!" *




KIPPY said:


> She's a sweety that's fure sure. Good job raising her.
> 
> Cindy,
> When your on the computer, * *where is Chuck?* LOL! Just kidding...
> ...


* I'm not telling you. Two against one isn't fair.  

**    

Cindy


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

What a little beauty she's becoming, she's grown soooo much  It's going to be hard letting her go.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pete Jasinski said:


> What a little beauty she's becoming, she's grown soooo much  *It's going to be hard letting her go*.


Yes, it is Pete. *IF* there's any consolation in releasing her, it will be that I can do so in our backyard. We have several Whitwinged doves in addition to the Inca doves, pigeons & other feathered friends that live nearby & play in our backyard.  

She's still got feathers coming in so she won't be going anywhere real soon.  

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Hey everyone!!*

Now you can see my 'bigbird' black stripe markings under my eyes.  
Next will be the beautiful blue around my eyes & then I should be all grown up.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cindy, she is growing so fast and gets prettier with every picture. What a great job you've done.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Cindy,

She sure is gorgeous! Won't be long now until she is all grown up. 

Thanks for the update.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW! She sure is pretty! What a difference from when I first saw her. GREAT JOB! You do have a flair!!  

Guess there's no doubt she's a White Wing!


----------

